# 3 months jail for naughty texts?



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

BBC News - Dubai jails Indian pair for 'sexy texts'

Because they "they had planned to "commit sin""

What is the world coming to, I am rather pleased I delete some of the ones sent to me.....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> BBC News - Dubai jails Indian pair for 'sexy texts'
> 
> Because they "they had planned to "commit sin""
> 
> What is the world coming to, I am rather pleased I delete some of the ones sent to me.....


Better hope the ones you send get deleted!! 

Reminds me of the Not the Nine O'Clock News sketch with PC Savage arresting the same man for:
Wearing a loud shirt in a built up area after daylight
Looking at me in a funny way
Walking on the cracks in the pavement
In possession of curly black hair and thick lips


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The story was in the local papers yesterday. Guess that's where the BBC picked it up from.

Airline pair jailed over sex texting - The National Newspaper

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

That'll be this one then....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh yes very funny


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> The story was in the local papers yesterday. Guess that's where the BBC picked it up from.
> 
> Airline pair jailed over sex texting - The National Newspaper
> 
> -


Strangely enough Gulf news didn't cover it.

And what is the world coming too when trolly-dollies are 42 and 47!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The couple of times I've flown Emirates, the impression I've got is that their cabin crew are the ones too ropey to get a job for their own national airlines. Very disappointing.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Blame the credit crunch. BA are the same far too many over 30!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Blame the credit crunch. BA are the same far too many over 30!


Ageist!!

-


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

LOL. Jail? Over texts? No comment.


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

as i said before and no one believe me because they don't know arabic people and they don't know how to live in this i said every words you say my government see it from your phone , text . chatting . talking every thing 
before 3 month one very famous Syrian person talked about Egyptian person in Qatar - do you know what he said - he said this Egyptian person doesn't know any thing about religion and he doesn't belong to islam - only this few words 
do you know where he is now ............ 

this is our rule and they must be like us if they want to life with us


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I should be in jail sentenced for ten years then


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I should be in jail sentenced for ten years then


But I do like getting them!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh rubbish... Now your pushing it Andy.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Oh rubbish... Now your pushing it Andy.


........Yeah baby........


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Let's hope they don't come across this forum then otherwise we will all be sharing a cell and whilst it would be OK with some of you, with some it would be decidedly not!!!


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

SBP they are here habibi 

alot of Arab here and they read every letter maybe iam one of them ........ lol


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I wanna see their cell phones


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

good job they not got my fone  i get send rude jokes & pics every day there`s 3 of us that send each other 2c who has best joke of the day


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

diamantelady said:


> good job they not got my fone  i get send rude jokes & pics every day there`s 3 of us that send each other 2c who has best joke of the day


But you're in Portugal??? However feel free to include me in


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

i was being hypothectical :confused2: im in G.B


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

SBP said:


> Let's hope they don't come across this forum then otherwise we will all be sharing a cell and whilst it would be OK with some of you, with some it would be decidedly not!!!


;:confused2: thinkn about it ,having stringent rules can be benefical as if they cut out the tongue for lies,chop of hands for theft, is that why they dont have any trouble with streakers ouch:lol:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

diamantelady said:


> ;:confused2: thinkn about it ,having stringent rules can be benefical as if they cut out the tongue for lies,chop of hands for theft, is that why they dont have any trouble with streakers ouch:lol:


Saudi Arabia is where they chop bits off people in public, not the UAE...

-


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

if you don't know saudia arabia it is the best in the world for safe do you know that people keep thier shop open and go home and you go inside this shop and buy some this and put the money on the table and leave 
i love saudia for only this cause i born there


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I would hardly class a place with one of the worst human right's records in the world, let alone the Middle East, as being a "safe" place to be.

Examples

Saudi Arabia | Human Rights Watch

Saudi Arabia | Amnesty International Report 2009

Saudi Arabia Human Rights

Saudi Arabia - human rights abuses in the name of fighting terrorism | Amnesty International

And that was just on a very quick search.

And to add, just because people are frightened of archaic and barbaric punishment does not make a safe country. Incidentally Syria has recently been mentioned in HR watch re their attitude towards Honour Killings - but I'm guessing you'd say it's safe there too.


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

iam not talking about what the government does with people ofcours alot of arab states are very bad governmaent and have worst human right's in the world according to arab the worst governmet country in arab world which don't have any human right's is syrian then saudia then jordan 
but iam not talking about this iam talking about how the people do to each other in syria and saudi and here if you are walking in night no one talk to you or take your money no one go to shop and broken glass to take money you keep your car open and no one take it and you don't need to close your shop if you want to go to lunch goes no one will take any thing . people do like this to each other but for government try to say any words and you will not see the light any more

and i said i love saudia for this only ( people dpn't take any thing not belong to them ) i will tell you i was walking with my friend he is saudi and i saw 100 rial =100 dirham and i took it he said don't take it maybe the person who lost it will come back and take it 

sorry for bad english


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Saudi Arabia is where they chop bits off people in public, not the UAE...
> 
> -


i did`nt mention any country i was making a point of effect on crime if punishment was stricter


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If we could somehow incorporate that hacking off a hand, with human rights....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> If we could somehow incorporate that hacking off a hand, with human rights....


Quite. 

I'm all for more carrot & less stick.

-


----------

